# Unterschlupf für Fische ?



## vadzlav (17. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

haltet ihr es für sinnvoll den Fischen einen Unterschlupf zu bieten?
Ich baue gerade meinen Teich neu auf und überlege ob ich den Fischen etwas Rückzugsmöglichkeiten bauen soll. Nur weiss ich nicht ob sie das brauchen oder annehmen.

Aussehen könnte es etwa so:
Auf die eingebrachte Folie werden einige Kannister, hohle Steine oder andere Behältnisse gelegt. Dann kommt die NG-Verbundmatte drüber, so dass lediglich die Öffnung bleibt. Die Matte dient als Sichtschutz, da die Behälter sonst unschön wirken würden.

Das ist die Idee, was halten die erfahrenen Teich/Fischbesitzer davon?

Herzlichst


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Fische ?*

Hi Volker,

du kannst sehr vieles verwenden um den Fischen Verstecke zu bauen, angenommen werden sie sicher und gerne, sei es als Schattenspender oder einfach mal "Ruhepol" etc.
Das Material sollte natürlich nicht giftig und nicht scharfkantig sein.

In diesen Thema erhältst du gute Infos.


----------



## Marlowe (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Fische ?*

Moin Volker!

Dir und allen Teichianern ein wunderbares Neues Jahr!:newyear


Zum "Unterschlupf-Dossier":

Aus meiner Sicht ist die schönste und sinnvollste Deckung für die Fische 
eine angemessene Bepflanzung. Pflanzen halten das Wasser rein, spenden
Sauerstoff und Schutz und... sind einfach nur schön.

Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Starvalley (22. März 2009)

*AW: Unterschlupf für Fische ?*

Ich habe für meine Fische "Abwasserrohre" aus Ton in den Teich gelegt. Geh mal zum "nächsten" Bauunternehmer bzw. Straßenbau. Die haben sicherlich "unbrauchbare" Rohre mit kleineren Defekten die neu sind und die sie nicht mehr verwenden können. Ich habe kleinere solcher Rohre (bis 15 cm Durchmesser) für lau bekommen. Für die größeren Rohre (bis 35 cm Durchmesser) habe ich ca. 3 Euro pro Rohr bezahlt. Habe gerade Rohre, 45° und 90° Knicke verwendet. Die Fische (egal welche) lieben diese Rohre. Sie dienen als Schattenspender, als Ruhesitz (wenn man mal nicht gesehen werden möchte) und zum Spielen (Durchschwimmen). Zudem sind die Rohre ungiftig und dunkelbraun, was auch noch recht gut im Teich aussieht. Bedenke nur, dass die Fische noch wachsen und später immer noch dadurch passen sollen, bzw. auch mal zu mehreren ihre Zeit darin verbringen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------

